# Swedish: Juste/Just/Sjysst/Sjyst/Schysst/Schyst



## El Patillas

Hej!


"Juste/Just/Sjysst/Sjyst/Schysst/Schyst"


Det är några av alla stavningar jag sett och det finns säkert fler.


Saken är den att jag översätter lite brev från spanska till svenska och jag kan inte riktigt bestämma mig för vilken variant jag vill använda...
Även om kanske _"Juste"_ är det "mest" korrekta, så känns det samtidigt ganska ålderdomligt, eller??

Nån som har några förslag?


----------



## LaTartaruga

Jag använder alltid schysst. Det ser bäst ut. Juste låter ålderdomligt, och till och med lite fel.


----------



## oskhen

Ut av ren nysgjerrighet; hva betyr det?


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Det vil jeg også gerne vide... Det ser helt vildt ud!!!


----------



## The Traductor

Själv försöker jag hålla isär på

1) juste, som betyder "rättvis", "korrekt"  och
2) schyst som betyder "bra", "trevlig","snäll", "rekorderlig" etc.

Till vardags använder jag uteslutande det senare ordet, medan jag för att utrycka "juste" vanligtvis använder synonymer (för att undvika hopblandning, antar jag). En bok, film eller musik kan vara "schyst", men inte lika ofta "juste". Även handlingar benämner jag för det mesta som "schysta", även om de förstås skulle kunna karakteriseras som "juste":

"-Jag kan skjutsa dig."
"-Schyst!" ("Hyggligt!")

"Det var juste att han betalade tillbaka skulden."

Jag är medveten om att inte alla delar denna uppdelning... Jag vill dra mig till minnes att jag åtminstone en gång diskuterat orden med vänner.


Artikel i DN angående stavningen:
.dn.se/DNet/jsp/polopoly.jsp?d=1637&a=271724&viewAll=true


----------



## robbie_SWE

Kanske detta låter helt absurt men jag har faktiskt aldrig sett "_juste_" i någon modern text. Jag är nog för ung och oerfaren för att använda det. 

 robbie


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Juste var den ursprungliga stavningen, inlånat från franska. Från 60-talet ses även schysst eller sjyst. 

Själv föredrar jag juste i formell text, men schysst i ledigare stil. Språkrådet har delvis avvikande uppfattning:


> Det är _sjyst_. Det går också bra med _schyst_, även om vi föredrar stavningen med _sj_, eftersom ordet kommer från franskan och _sch _hör hemma i ord som kommer från eller via tyskan.   En stavning med_ -ss-_ är inte bra, eftersom det ser ut som en böjningsform. Men något grundord _sjyss _finns ju inte. Jämför med _vass_-_vasst_, men _tyst_.
> Man kan också behålla den franska stavningen: _juste_, men då får man problem med vissa böjningsformer. Det går bra att skriva _två sjysta filmer _och _den sjysta läraren_, men varken _justea _eller _justa_ fungerar i skrift.


Länk dit: http://www.spraknamnden.se/sprakladan/ShowSearch.aspx?id=id=26153;objekttyp=lan

/Wilma


----------



## El Patillas

Tack alla för era inlägg, jätteintressant!


----------



## GiGi.be

Jag visste inte att ”juste” var ursprungligen ett franskt ord. Får man uttala det likaväl som i franska då, dvs. på samma sätt som ”sjyst”? Min lärarinna säger alltid ”juste” som om det var svenska (med ju- som ”juli”).

Tack på förhand.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

GiGi.be said:


> Får man uttala det likaväl som i franska då, dvs. på samma sätt som ”sjyst”?


Absolut. Det är det uttal som NE:s ordbok rekommenderar. Dock bör noteras att många svenskar uttalar det med svenskt sje-ljud som ju kan låta väldigt olika beroende på vilken dialekt man har, och därav kommer den moderniserade stavningen med sch-. 


> Min lärarinna säger alltid ”juste” som om det var svenska (med ju- som ”juli”).


Det gör svenska barn också första gången de ser ordet i text och inte har fått uttalet förklarat för sig...  

Svenskan har ju ett annat ord också, adverbet *just*, som betyder ung. "precis", ex. _jag har *just* slagit upp det_/_jag skulle *just* hälla upp kaffet när telefonen ringde_. Etymologiskt kommer både *just* och *juste* från franska och finns  dokumenterade sedan 1600-talet, och till yttermera visso så har SAOB valt att stava båda orden *just *vilket jag tyckte var egendomligt, har aldrig sett *juste* utan e på slutet i text förut!

Adverbet *just* i betydelsen "precis" uttalas med svenskt j som i juli - medan adjektivet *juste* i betydelsen "rättvis" etc, har behållit det franska uttalet och med tiden fått sin överförda betydelse och försvenskade stavning och uttal (se äv. Traductors post). 

Slut på dagens ordkunskapsföreläsning! 
/Wilma


----------



## El Patillas

Intressant historialektion
Varje dag lär man sig något nytt, tack Wilma


----------



## GiGi.be

Tack så mycket för förklaringen, Wilma_Sweden. Det är väldigt intressant.


----------

